# 69 gto engine question



## jrw63 (Feb 26, 2014)

I have in my 69 GTO a block casting of 9790071 and date code of June 14 1968 and WT engine code.It has no Vin # stamping by timing cover or stamping of SR at all.Question #1,with June 14th 1968 date code,could that block been used for 1969?Question #2 I have seen another post on here about same casting # and WT block with no vin stamping also.Did some blocks leave assemebly with no vin stampings or does this have to be service replacement for sure.Thanks for any help on this


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jrw63 said:


> I have in my 69 GTO a block casting of 9790071 and date code of June 14 1968 and WT engine code.It has no Vin # stamping by timing cover or stamping of SR at all.


You're sure? Sometimes they can be very faint and hard to see, especially if they've been painted over a few times. (see the attached photo)




> Question #1,with June 14th 1968 date code,could that block been used for 1969?


It sure could have. The foundry started making pieces for the next model year at about mid-year, so that's perfectly reasonable.



> Question #2 I have seen another post on here about same casting # and WT block with no vin stamping also.Did some blocks leave assemebly with no vin stampings or does this have to be service replacement for sure.Thanks for any help on this


I'd say anything was possible, but it'd be unusual. Dealers were supposed to add the VIN stamp to SR blocks, but that doesn't mean that all of them actually did, and it also doesn't mean that some blocks didn't get out of the foundry without the SR stamp on them.

Bear


----------



## jrw63 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks Bear


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

I agree with Bear. But it is most likely stamped just REALLY hard to see. We have maybe 20, 69 and newer blocks sitting in our shop and all have a Vin. stamped but some take a very close look to find. Most blocks were cast within about 45 days of build date for the car however that was certainly not always the case. I have seen original owner Pontiac's with factory installed casting numbers months in advance of build. Same goes for end of year production with the change over to a new model year , the factory did not throw parts away they routinely installed some parts on the new year model as long as they were serviceably correct i.e… rear axel assemblies .


----------



## jrw63 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for your guys input.appreciate it


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

I just for the first time got under my 69 to check the numbers, mine is a WT and the VIN was about half visible only after I used thinner to remove the paint.


----------

